# Rochelle



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I know this question gets asked _*a lot* _around here, but I've done a bit of research on the subject, and now I feel I can ask with some confidence:

_Could Rochelle have some Maine **** in her?_

When we adopted her she was just over a year old. She still looked like a little skinny kitten! Here's a pic of when we first got her...she looks like a regular DMH to me here.









And this is Rochelle now, at just over 2 years. You can see the difference in her neck ruff, and the length of her coat. 










*My reasons for considering Maine **** in Rochelle:*

- She's still growing. She was 8.5 lbs when we got her, is almost 10.5 now, and is *still *gaining healthy weight.

- Her coat is like a double coat. It's very thick and heavy and almost coarse on top, but has a fine downy undercoat (almost cotton-like).

- Her tail is longer than her body. Her body is just about 10 inches long, and her tail is almost 11. She wraps it around her face to sleep, like a little fox.  It's also heavy and has a real thickness to it.

- The fur on her shoulders, just below her mane, is shorter, then continually gets longer as you move on down. Her fur on the back of her legs looks just like she's wearing bloomers, and we call her "Bloomer Butt" in jest.

- Her body is a rectangular shape, and her legs are well proportioned to her body and about the same length all around.

- Her feet are big and really fuzzy, and she has long thick tufts, almost like snowshoes coming from between her toes and going back over her paw pads.

- Her ears aren't tufted on top, but they are very fuzzy and long-haired inside.

- She's incredibly vocal, and makes noises that none of my other cats make. She chatters, trills, and does this howl-like cry that is very distinct. Her voice is small (almost like a "peep"), but it carries.

- She loves to play fetch, and will always drop her jingle ball at my feet with a little mew and an expectant look.


Here are some more pics of her paws, body, and face.

































Does she sound like she could have some **** in her? I'd be very curious to find out! Thanks all!


----------



## chasekwe (May 5, 2011)

Well nobody is really going to be able to tell you with any assurance. She's a large DLH cat.

A lot of what you described about her is reminiscent of Maine Coons so it's entirely possible she shares some of those bloodlines. That said, Maine Coons are one of a very select few breeds of cats that actually have a triple coat... a double coat is most common so doesn't tell you much.

Anyways, a beautiful cat. I love long-haired cats and their fluffy tails.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

She might have some MCC in her, Maine Coons are very popular.
Most breeder of Pure Bred cats require that pet grade kittens be fixed before the papers are issue, that the way it was with Samantha.
She doesn't have the lynx ear points.
Go to a MCC site that list the breed standard and see how many of the characteristic she has.
Besides their coat MCC are sturdy cats with round pawn and a rectangular body shape when viewed from the side.
Norwegian Forest Cats and Siberian have slightly longer rear legs which makes their rump look raised. 
No matter what her blood line you have a very lovely kitty.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, chasekwe and cooncatbob. 

I have gone to some MCC characteristic and trait sites (Maine **** Cat Nation is where I got a lot of my info), and thats what got me thinking that she might have some in her bloodline. There are some MCC traits that she just doesn't have...the lynx-like ear tufts being a big one. But she does have that rectangular shaped body, and when she's standing/walking, her back is perfectly straight, never arched. She's rather "stocky" for lack of a better word as well, but not fat by any means.

I'm interested in how to tell a triple-coat from a double-coat. She definitely has two very distinct fur types, with the coarser thicker fur on top, and the soft, downy, almost cottony undercoat. She looks like she could survive winters with her build, thick coat, and heavily furred paws (it's her personality that I know wouldn't allow her too...she hates going outside ). What would a triple-coat look like?

Thanks to you both on the lovely comments on my girl. She's my pretty princess, and she knows that we know it.  Even if I never know for sure whether she's got MCC in her or not, it won't change how much I love her and how special she is to me.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

The lynx ear tips seem to be the first trait to go with a mix.
The term the MMC site like to use is sturdy, when you first look at a MMC beside the magnificent coat you think this is a substantial sturdy cat.
I've always though about Samantha this is what a cat is suppose to look like.
They just look right.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Well....you probably know that I don't hesitate to tell people to "get real" when they say that they think their cat is a Maine ****. But this is one of the few instances where I think there may be some reality to it.

Her ears are definitely off...no lynx tips and the tufts just aren't lush enough. But face shape and expression seem to be right on. So is her ruff. Her coat may not be quite as shaggy as I would expect and her tail isn't as feathery, but they're close. I can't see her pantaloons. 

It was the 3rd pic (the one between the blind and window) and the last one that convinced me that she could be part, probably even mostly, Coonie. For me there is just something in the expression of a MC's face that screams out their heritage and she has it in that 3rd pic.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> It was the 3rd pic (the one between the blind and window) and the last one that convinced me that she could be part, probably even mostly, Coonie. For me there is just something in the expression of a MC's face that screams out their heritage and she has it in that 3rd pic.


I agree. I was kind of rolling my eyes at you  until I got to that picture and I had to pause. She does have a Maine Coonieish face in that picture, imo. I love the picture of her big furry feet sticking out of the cat condo. So sweet :luv


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know what her breed is, but she sure is a queen :love2.


----------



## aliciasndrs (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't usually like the longhairs but she is such a pretty cat!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Your cat has one of the other defining features, the soft voice, some people find it almost comical especially for these great big cat to have these soft voices especially the Males, it's like a big macho football player having the high pitch voice of a child.
Another trait is MCC is known as gentle giants for their sweet and gentle dispositions.
Samantha was as sweet as any cat I've ever known.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

doodlebug - I was hoping you'd be popping yer head in here!  I've been long time admirer of your stunning Holly. I wanted to make sure I did some research before just flat out asking if Rochelle could be part MCC...I know that is a _very _popular (and I'm sure somewhat annoying ) question, especially for someone who has such a fine example of the breed, such as yourself. I will definitely try to get a shot of her bloomers for you, and post it either tonight or tomorrow (she's sleeping right now, and I don't have the heart to wake her ).

cooncatbob - She sure does have a tiny voice! She's got Mike Tyson syndrome!  Big cat, very small meows, like she's peeping, or singing. Since I've got the day off tomorrow, I'll try to get a video of her talking to me. Her voice just makes me go "awwww!" everytime.  I would most definitely describe Rochelle as gentle and sweet...she loves lap time, and to be with her humans, and the other cats. At night, she hops up in bed between my boyfriend and I, kneads for at least 30 minutes, and then burrows her nose underneath one of us to sleep.

Krissy, Becky, Alicia - Thank you all for the beautiful comments on my girl.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Well Miss Rochelle woke up, so we had a small photo shoot.  I got some better pics of her paws, coat, and ear fuzzies. She really wanted to pose on the Bounty paper towels. 



























Rochelle's massively furry feet. 


















Pics of her coat. This is showing the rougher coarser outer hairs.









I know this isn't the best pic, but the browner colored fur is the softer downy coat underneath.










And Rochelle's bloomers.  I know the fur isn't as long as on a purebred MCC by any means, but the bloomers are there.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

FUZZY BUTT! :luv


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Seeing her fur close up, it's definitely a different texture than Holly's. Holly has some that's similar. But the majority is more silky and lays closer to the body.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> Seeing her fur close up, it's definitely a different texture than Holly's. Holly has some that's similar. But the majority is more silky and lays closer to the body.


Yeah, it's a big difference, for sure. Holly's fur looks like silk...it's an amazing coat. Rochelle's is definitely more coarse, and the hairs are a little waved/curly. The softer under hairs are a lot straighter, but no where near that silky status...more like cotton.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Awww I LOVE these pictures of your pretty princess! This thread has cheered me up.

The picture of her paw makes me wanna reach out and kiss it. I LOVE paws.

She looks absolutely gorgeous.

Sorry, I'm no help with the questions you have.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

I've been wondering Pedro's ancestry as well since he's at least of a feral papa and we don't know anything of his mommy's parents.  Your description of Rochelle was a description of Pedro. His fur also has a soft curl to it with the exception of some very coarse and long hairs particularly on his back. His belly is almost like a loose spiral perm. When I got to "bloomer butt" I quite literally LOL'ed because we laugh about Pedro & his brother's poofy pantaloons. He definitely speaks as much with his eyes as he does with his tiny voice - which is a lot. He's got some of the most expressive eyes I've ever seen on a kitty.

Rochelle is definitely a beautiful girl no matter her ancestors! 

Does Rochelle spontaneously smile? I've not seen a kitty do it before Pedro. Of course I've seen them happy and smiley about specific things like pets or treats, but he'll just sit and be looking around and then look at me with a big ol' smile! His brother doesn't do it nor does his mommy. But with your description of Rochelle I wonder if maybe she does it.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Isis - Thank you so much! I too love paws so much, and yes those furry feets of Rochelle's get kisses a lot!  Glad we could help cheer ya up. 

SpellQ - Pedro and Rochelle do sound quite similar.  Gotta love those bloomers! As for smiling, yes, absolutely!! Rochelle's expression is usually one of intelligence and beauty, but every once in a while I look over and she flashes this big goofy smile at me. It causes me to smile every time.  I even have a pic!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

She is so purty!!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

That's the smile! And you're so lucky to have caught it. My camera is never nearby when he flashes the silly smile - just the regular smiles. 

Such fluffy cuteness!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Love the fuzzy pantaloons! The thing I notice that aren't quite Maine Coonish is the earset and muzzle. Usually the ears are set more upright on top of the head, and have distinctive ear tuft tips. The muzzle is squarish. But your beautiful black girl with her white locket certainly might be a MC mix.


----------

